
FreeBSD's new Code of Conduct - randomname2
https://www.freebsd.org/internal/code-of-conduct.html
======
tracker1
How about instead of this CoC:

    
    
        * discussions must be left to on-topic discussion only.
        * No personal attacks or harassment.
    

This trend towards selectively banning X, Y and Z behaviors does nothing to
actually improve a given environment. I know I there's a trend to downvote
anyone into oblivion, but when participating in society it's often necessary
to be able to block out the crap oneself instead of relying on some other
imposing force to do it for you.

------
Slansitartop
Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/7xapx2/freebsds_ne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/7xapx2/freebsds_new_geek_feminismbased_code_of_conduct/)

Comments from one of the people responsible for creating the CoC are here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/7xapx2/freebsds_ne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/7xapx2/freebsds_new_geek_feminismbased_code_of_conduct/du7200b/)

------
Slansitartop
> Unwelcome comments regarding a person's lifestyle choices and practices,
> including those related to food, health, parenting, drugs, and employment.

So it's off limits to criticize and anti-vaxxer if they're injecting that into
some mailing list?

> simulated physical contact (e.g., textual descriptions like " _hug_ " or "
> _backrub_ ") without consent

Oh dear.

> [No]...following.

So no twitter?

Why don't they just limit discussion to technical and project-related topics
on their communications systems? Seems like that's the right approach to me.

It looks like this was the earlier CoC:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20171222235533/https://www.freeb...](https://web.archive.org/web/20171222235533/https://www.freebsd.org/internal/code-
of-conduct.html)

~~~
yorwba
Presumably an anti-vaxxer would be running afoul of the same CoC requirement
once they inject that into a mailing list.

------
bitcharmer
Can someone explain why this was necessary and what was wrong with the
previous CoC?

